# Does anyone own a counter top portable ice machine?



## Ninjavu (Dec 12, 2017)

Does anyone own a counter top portable ice machine? I searched thread and there was some discussion back in 2013, however, I used to be searching for some recent new reviews.

Target has one by the author for concerning $150. Walmart has one by shanty for concerning $100. Do these ice machine extremely create enough ice for 5 people to use every day?

Was curious if anyone includes a moveable portable ice machine they use once they camp. If thus what whole, etc.

Thanks for any information you'll provide. Would like to recognize if they extremely work because it would save such a lot fridge house to not have ice trays.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have never owned one but have heard plenty of complaints from those who have gone there.
Check your freezer space and see if there is a setup to install an ice maker.
If not your money may be better spent on a small chest freezer.
Then either buy ice and store (the drive thru at McD's sells a bag for a buck) or stack it full of ice trays.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I have moderate amount of experience with these machines.
When the banquet room I worked in opened, the owner had one of these machines due to limited space.
She paid $279 for it. It worked for about 6 months and stopped making ice. Being a handyman I opened it up to try to fix it. The mechanism that transfers the ice constantly is all made of plastic parts and they wear out fairly rapidly. A year or so later I purchased a Chefmate one from Home Depot that worked fine for about a year-and-a-half. When it stopped making ice I opened it up to try to fix it. I discovered that these ice makers are all identical in design with a few variations. I couldnt fix mine either and ended up dumping it. 
I did some more research and realized the problem with ice makers is there's not much in between the 200.00 countertop ice maker and the next one up, a $2,000 floor type. 
So the counter top ones work pretty good for a while and actually produce ice faster than the ice maker inside my home fridge. 
So if you get one my strong advice is to be sure you get a full replacement warranty which on $100 item costs around 12 to 15 bucks. Because it WILL go out on you within 1 to 2 years.


----------

